# Fao Jtg



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

would you like a cup of tea?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

...to go with the 10 threads and 205 posts lead?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

ooh, are we in the lead?

i wasn't paying attention


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd get my housemate to join, but he'd only take the piss out of me.

Oh, wait...


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

yes.

Could you tidy my plate away as well?

ta


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> ooh, are we in the lead?
> 
> i wasn't paying attention



At least on this plane of the time vortex, other positions on the vortex may well show different leads and contexts. 

*Normal service never existed and will not be resumed any time shortly*

Please enjoy the cup of tea while we investigate the parallel dimensions currently exposed.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

okey doke


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

can i have one?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

milky, with two sugars, right?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> can i have one?



ooh yes - anyone else?

coffee, tea, cocoa?


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

On balance, I think it'd be quicker for me to go to the kitchen.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> milky, with two sugars, right?



three


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2006)

It's just like Jeeves & Wooster there! 







... but what's Bristle doing with the dog?!


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

*leaves to spend evening at the Drones club*


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Stephen Fry looks a bit... caught in the act, there.

What _is_ he doing to that dog?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> three



you say 3, i give you 2


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> you say 3, i give you 2



hehehe i do that too


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks honey


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

*speechless at betrayal by closest friends*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> hehehe i do that too



the trick is to give the illusion of choice


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

*bastards!*


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

So, ummm...

how's your tea?


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

Iam said:
			
		

> So, ummm...
> 
> how's your tea?



sweet


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

dude?


----------



## wiskey (Apr 11, 2006)

aww c'mon you've never actually NOTICED!


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

tossers


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

wiskey said:
			
		

> aww c'mon you've never actually NOTICED!



I don't pass comment on other people's tea, I'm too nice. I like what's put in front of me by my friends.

Meanies.


----------



## dervish (Apr 11, 2006)

I never thought you were being serious asking for three sugars.

I've only ever given you two as well.

I would feel guilty for betraying your trust like that, but as you never noticed you should be thanking me for thinking of your health!


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

think of it as an intervention 

i'm only looking after your future dental wellbeing


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

*vows never to visit wiskey and derv ever again*

*moves out of flat*

My mummy and daddy make me proper tea


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2006)

JTG said:
			
		

> My mummy and daddy make me proper tea



yep. with *two* sugars


----------



## JTG (Apr 11, 2006)

they fucking do not.

They love me. Not like you lot with your sugar skimping ways.


----------



## Iam (Apr 11, 2006)

You'd be amazed how far that extra spoon of sugar goes...


----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2006)

It helps the medicine go down.


----------

